# BACKFIRES!!!



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok guys I need some advice I am small engines illiterate and am having some serious backfire problems with my 05 BF 750. Its has a slight miss at idle or when its slighty idled up a bit and when your runnging down the trail and just let off the throttle all at once it backfires EVERYTIME. Sometimes through the carbs but mostly through the exhaust. And sometimes when first starting to excelerate from a stop it hesitates, and or misses. Ive only had the machine for about 3 weeks and put about 250miles on it and the backfires seem to have gotten slightly worse the only time it doesnt do it while slowing down is if I gradually let the throttle out till it slows to a stop. Its got ab out 1900miles on it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like its lean to me , fatten up the air/fuel ratio and it should quit..... Do you have any mods?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

also check the rubber boots to the carbs and air box, they dryrot and let air in which will cause some backfires also. but it also sounds a little lean


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Good call on carb boots being a 2005 model.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok Ill take a look at the boots. No there are no mods that I know of. Also another thing that happened I was driving down a gravel road for about 3 miles at about 45mph let off the throttle all at once and when it backfired it shot some kind of oil out from between the airbox and the handle bars. It looked and smelled like brake oil but I couldnt find any leaks and have put another 60miles or so more on without any other problems. Any ideas????


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

And one more thing, not sure if this is related or not but it use to run right at 70mph on the road constantly but now has trouble hitting 67 and wont go over it now no matter how long I hold it to the bars?


----------

